# Hertz HCP-4D Amps (pair)



## jbcon (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a pair of Hertz HCP-4D amps listed on ebay. I bought them in January of this year and had them installed from April until last week. 










They are 100% operational and are being sold to help facilitate the purchase of my new amp. I am asking $300 each, but if you are a member of the DIYMobileAudio forums, I will discount them to $275 each, if you buy them both. That is $550 for the pair, shipped anyplace in lower 48 US States (if you are outside lower 48, actual shipping cost will apply, as calculated by UPS.

If you want one amp, I am willing to offer the same discount as above if you can help me sell the other one. I will refund the $25, after both have sold. They are currently listed here: 

Hertz HCP 4D 85W x 4 Channel D Class Car Amplifier | eBay

To get discount, either PM me here or put diymobileaudio2014 in the note section of ebay when you buy it, I will send you an adjusted invoice via their system. Paypal payments only.


----------



## jbcon (Feb 15, 2010)

These didn't sell for what I was hoping to get out of them so am reusing them in my rework of the system. They are no longer for sale


----------

